# Folded Ears on Nigerian Dwarf



## LizCar (May 8, 2012)

Will a kid (Nigerian) that is already 2 weeks old with foldy/twisty ears straighten out/correct?


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

I think you can put a cardboard splint on to help... maybe???
M.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I had instance when my quads were born 9 weeks ago that all had perfect little upright ears at birth but the next day the little bucklings ears were droopy at the mid point and stayed drooped til he was just over 2 weeks old then suddenly were upright again.

You can try "ironing" the crease with your fingers and then using a small piece of cardboard and tape to keep it straight.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

How bad is the fold? If it's slight...it should straighten out on it's own, but if it's quite a fold then I agree with the suggestions. :thumb:


----------



## LizCar (May 8, 2012)

Both kids from the "litter" have the same ears...deficiency? They look like mini nubian ears...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Usually a folded ear is from how they were laying in the womb... not sure what mineral deficiency would cause folded ears.


----------



## LizCar (May 8, 2012)

That has always been my experience too, I have never seen all the kids from same dam, with BOTH of their ears be all wonky. For so long...


----------

